# Coon Hunting Membership Question



## Smoke Stick (Feb 13, 2011)

First, I am completely out of my knowledge zone on this topic and appreciate any input... good or bad. 

Our hunting club is considering adding in a Coon hunting membership due to the large amount of deer feed we are losing to the little masked bandits. We place 16,000lbs annually and a conserative guess is we are loosing 20% +. 

Question: What is the typical rate for a Coon Hunting Membership? 

Property and hunting restrictions: 3000 acres located in Talbot County with ample raccoons. Because it is a Deer & Turkey hunting club first, will only allow hunting during raccoon season once deer season closes. Will allow dog training once Raccoon season closes till Turkey season opens. Opening back up once turkey season closes till bow season opens. Membership will be for one 2-man team. 


Feed back is appreciated.


----------



## plottman25 (Feb 13, 2011)

Since your not going to let anyone coon  hunt till have deer season, which means they only have roughly a month and a half to hunt I would say about 20 bucks a year would be a good price.
If your wanting the coons gone let them hunt it the whole season and you will be rid of them quicker.  I dont care what anyone says coon hunting will not mess up deer season and turkey season. But not coonhunting it will Definatly Mess up your turkey population.


----------



## 1222DANO (Feb 13, 2011)

don't know maybe fifty bucks don't know really but your club should do some reading on coonhunting and the impact it has on deer. i beleive uga done a study on it and found out that it has no impact on deer. it wasn't fixed either these we're long term test with collared deer they tracked the deer and the dogs. it can be found on the internet. i still know alot of deer hunters aren't gonna give in but if you really think about it. wheres the biggest bucks their in the thickets thats where so even if they did jump a deer up it'll probaly be the bucks that are bedded down in a thicket it makes the buck start moving. plus the turkey eggs and chicks that coons eat it only makes since for a club to have some small game hunters but us coonhunters don't like being discriminated against our season opener is like the opening day of deer season. i'll hunt anything so i enjoy all we have to offer so it is hard to see one hunter discriminate against another.


----------



## hawg dawg (Feb 13, 2011)

PM Sent.


----------



## yoteman (Feb 14, 2011)

if you want to get rid of the coons you better let them hunt all season long. i know i wouldn't pay to coon hunt especially for just that time.


----------



## R G (Feb 14, 2011)

I am not a coon hunter but I would like to throw my two cents worth in.  The worst thing coon hunting would do is get the deer up and moving, this is a good thing.  The deer are not going to leave their home range as long as they have food and cover.  I would suggest some type of time limit to make the deer hunters feel better like requiring the dogs up by 4:00 AM and no dogs out until an hour after dark or someting similar during deer and turkey seasons.  Also consider a rule to expel dogs or hunters for running deer.  Thanks for letting me comment.


----------



## fireretriever (Feb 14, 2011)

I would be interested in getting in regardless of the rules. I will follow whatever rules you have just to have new dirt to hunt. Maybe this will start a trend with the deer leases in the state. It has a lot of pluses. 1st it rids the leases of some of them dear feed thieving coons, 2nd it gives the club a little more income, 3rd it gives coon hunters some new dirt, 4th it gives deer hunters a chance to go hunt behind some hounds when the season is over, 5th it makes those big old bucks have to move out of the rough stuff and maybe offer someone a shot at them, and last but not least it may help bridge a gap between two sets of hunters and maybe they will see that we are all looking for the same thing. Good quality fun and a chance to get out doors and enjoy God's country with good friends.


----------



## shawnrice (Feb 14, 2011)

fireretriever said:


> I would be interested in getting in regardless of the rules. I will follow whatever rules you have just to have new dirt to hunt. Maybe this will start a trend with the deer leases in the state. It has a lot of pluses. 1st it rids the leases of some of them dear feed thieving coons, 2nd it gives the club a little more income, 3rd it gives coon hunters some new dirt, 4th it gives deer hunters a chance to go hunt behind some hounds when the season is over, 5th it makes those big old bucks have to move out of the rough stuff and maybe offer someone a shot at them, and last but not least it may help bridge a gap between two sets of hunters and maybe they will see that we are all looking for the same thing. Good quality fun and a chance to get out doors and enjoy God's country with good friends.



best reply on here


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 14, 2011)

my hunting partner and i were in this lease 2 seasons ago strictly to coon hunt. there are alot of coons and they want them gone. we took 50 plus coons off of the property in the few months we hunted it. good group of guys atleast the few we met and the land owners are great folks. a few issues with the property IMO PM me for questions. we didnt rejoin but not for the members or lack of coons.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 14, 2011)

You be surprized at the nights I've busted turkeys up and went back and killed the gobbler the next morning..Well actually it only happened once It worked though..That gobbler came straight back to the tree I ran him out off the night before..If somebody lived close..I'd say it would be worth 300 myself..That would be 150 each..I'll pay it in a heartbeat if anybody around would let me in on 3000ac..I pay a lot more now because I dont get a break for just coonhunting...


----------



## huntmore (Feb 15, 2011)

How about having a couple club sponsored coon hunts during the killing season. The coon hunters pay ten or so dollars to hunt and then you can pay out half or something. Big coon contest 10 dollars and pay half to the winner. Little coon contest. coon with the biggest woohoo etc etc etc..... Have food and a blast.


You will NEVER get all your deer hunters to understand that coon hunting will not run off the deer. Hey sometimes coon-ahumdogs run deer.


----------



## yoteman (Feb 15, 2011)

i guess my biggest problem with this is that you are paying the club to provide them a service. thats just stupid to me.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 15, 2011)

yoteman said:


> i guess my biggest problem with this is that you are paying the club to provide them a service. thats just stupid to me.



YEP!!!!All in honor of the mighty overglorified majestic whitetailed woods goat.....Once again


----------



## huntmore (Feb 15, 2011)

yoteman said:


> i guess my biggest problem with this is that you are paying the club to provide them a service. thats just stupid to me.



No, actually you are paying them to hunt their land. They could hire a trapper or poison the coons if they just wanted to kill them. It's stupid to me that someone would have a problem giving someone ten bucks to hunt on some good land for a night.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 15, 2011)

No wonder more folks dont offer us places to hunt!! This is about the 3rd different thread Ive saw like this where the lease holders get blasted. I get to hunt some for free but others I pay top dollar. Its what I do and how I spend my money. I dont cry about it. Im happy to have it.


----------



## Dylank15 (Feb 15, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## fireretriever (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't complain just be glad that the offer has been made. I'm 1or2 hrs from this lease but am willing to pay half if I can find someone around here to go in with me. Give these folks a chance we may all come out better.


----------



## ejs1980 (Feb 15, 2011)

yoteman said:


> i guess my biggest problem with this is that you are paying the club to provide them a service. thats just stupid to me.



You know of any coon clubs that will let me thin down their whitetail herd as a service to them so they can get some young hounds to tree coon instead of run deer

On a more serious note why do you feel your providing a service. The price is tough to come up with. On one hand you don't think someone should pay full price to coonhunt. On the other hand you may have a guy paying to hunt two stands on that 3000 acres so why shouldn't a coonhunter pay full price to have full run of the place? I personally don't agree with having to pay big money hunt deer. I do it every year. I would like to see big and small game hunters work together more.


----------



## yoteman (Feb 16, 2011)

huntmore said:


> No, actually you are paying them to hunt their land. They could hire a trapper or poison the coons if they just wanted to kill them. It's stupid to me that someone would have a problem giving someone ten bucks to hunt on some good land for a night.



no actually you are paying them to get rid of their coons eating their deer feed. if they don't want the coons eating their deer feed then they should let you hunt for free. i don't pay and will not ever pay anyone to coonhunt.


----------



## yoteman (Feb 16, 2011)

ejs1980 said:


> You know of any coon clubs that will let me thin down their whitetail herd as a service to them so they can get some young hounds to tree coon instead of run deer
> 
> On a more serious note why do you feel your providing a service. The price is tough to come up with. On one hand you don't think someone should pay full price to coonhunt. On the other hand you may have a guy paying to hunt two stands on that 3000 acres so why shouldn't a coonhunter pay full price to have full run of the place? I personally don't agree with having to pay big money hunt deer. I do it every year. I would like to see big and small game hunters work together more.



you are providing them a service because you are getting rid of problem coons eating their deer feed.
the money is tough to come up with because these cats come up here from florida and say name your price for the hunting rights and until people stop being greedy(and they never will)it will always cost too much for people who have to pay to deer hunt.


----------



## goose buster (Feb 16, 2011)

I coon hunted for 30+ years and I never seen a coon dog run a turkey at night. I have been shining a tree before and turn around and seen deer standing 30 yds.behind me just watching.Where I use to live I would let my beagles run loose and they would run anything that walked, crawled or flew close to the ground especially deer. I killed more deer off that 115 acres than any place I ever hunted.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dylank15 (Feb 16, 2011)

yoteman said:


> you are providing them a service because you are getting rid of problem coons eating their deer feed.
> the money is tough to come up with because these cats come up here from florida and say name your price for the hunting rights and until people stop being greedy(and they never will)it will always cost too much for people who have to pay to deer hunt.




did you ever think that YOU ARE beeing greedy by not wanting to fork over a few bucks to have a good time running hounds?

I know i sure wouldnt mind payin for a place thats got a thick coon population! Coons are few and far  between in GA no matter which way you look at it. and when a fella offers up his land to hunt coons on i would not mind payin AT ALL!

think about this yoteman... with all due respect... if smoke stick had NEVER said a word about the coons eating his deer corn, he simply just offered to let us pay to hunt his land for coons, i would just about bet that you wouldnt have a problem with that....   i could be wrong but i dont think i am. of course i have been known to be wrong before...




Just a question yoteman. are you a member of a hunting lease?


----------



## Dylank15 (Feb 16, 2011)

huntmore said:


> How about having a couple club sponsored coon hunts during the killing season. The coon hunters pay ten or so dollars to hunt and then you can pay out half or something. Big coon contest 10 dollars and pay half to the winner. Little coon contest. coon with the biggest woohoo etc etc etc..... Have food and a blast.
> 
> 
> You will NEVER get all your deer hunters to understand that coon hunting will not run off the deer. Hey sometimes coon-ahumdogs run deer.







I LOVE THIS IDEA!!!!!!



we can have us a big ol coon party!!!
..............................................................^
Im the red guy in the middle holding the balloon... thats me!


----------



## huntmore (Feb 16, 2011)

yoteman said:


> no actually you are paying them to get rid of their coons eating their deer feed. if they don't want the coons eating their deer feed then they should let you hunt for free. i don't pay and will not ever pay anyone to coonhunt.



You say you don't pay to coon hunt. That would be nice. However I do not have enough money to buy the land it would require to have good coon hunting spot. So good for you, I am glad someone can find away to coonhunt with no money. As you can see from the other posts you are in the minority on this one.
P.S. Did it take money to buy all your hunting land or did you get it from family?


----------



## huntmore (Feb 16, 2011)

Dylank15 said:


> I LOVE THIS IDEA!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If there is a way to have a party I will find it. So your the red man in the middle lets have a party>> 
I got plenty venison in the fridge what you bringing.


----------



## Dylank15 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ill bring the chips and drinks!!!!!!

where we havin it?? haha


----------



## ejs1980 (Feb 16, 2011)

yoteman said:


> no actually you are paying them to get rid of their coons eating their deer feed. if they don't want the coons eating their deer feed then they should let you hunt for free. i don't pay and will not ever pay anyone to coonhunt.



Buddy of mine has about 8000 dollars tied up in two grnch hounds, 350 in a belt light, 600 in a dog box, 750 in tracking system, 500 a year in feed and sits home during November until the rut is over and has limited hunting areas until after deer season. Found him a spot with lots of creeks thousands of acres on a deer dog lease for 450 hunt as much as you want, one of two coon hunters. Did he take it? Nope he took that same attitude about paying to coon hunt. Instead he'll be sitting home fussing about deer hunters taking all the fun out of coon hunting and how hard it is to find a place to hunt. So looking at what he has invested it would cost 450 a year to be able to use the 10000 dollars he has sitting out there getting fat and collecting dust.

If you don't have to pay that's great but don't act like it's offensive for someone to ask for it. It's not a big service. I can give a kid 20 box traps show him how to set one and catch more coons than the average coon hunter shoots. 


Smoke stick it's hard to get much money for coon hunting after deer season. Reason being most of the people you would actually want out there have been at it a while and have more places to hunt after deer season than they will get to hunt. The couple months before that is a premium.


----------



## yoteman (Feb 17, 2011)

Dylank15 said:


> did you ever think that YOU ARE beeing greedy by not wanting to fork over a few bucks to have a good time running hounds?
> 
> I know i sure wouldnt mind payin for a place thats got a thick coon population! Coons are few and far  between in GA no matter which way you look at it. and when a fella offers up his land to hunt coons on i would not mind payin AT ALL!
> 
> ...



no i am not a member of a hunting lease


----------



## yoteman (Feb 17, 2011)

huntmore said:


> You say you don't pay to coon hunt. That would be nice. However I do not have enough money to buy the land it would require to have good coon hunting spot. So good for you, I am glad someone can find away to coonhunt with no money. As you can see from the other posts you are in the minority on this one.
> P.S. Did it take money to buy all your hunting land or did you get it from family?



neither one it's called respecting the land. i have 20,000 acres within a 30 minute ride of my house that i can either fish, hunt or trap on at any given time because for the last 16 years i've hunted alone unless i brought a cast out on a comp hunt. if i brought a cast or more than 1 truck on the property i always check to make sure it's ok with the land owner or plantation manager.


----------



## fireretriever (Feb 17, 2011)

I hunt a plantation too yoteman and do the same things that you are talking about but I also understand that land is getting harder to find. I also like putting my dogs in new ground and just get tired of hunting the same places all of the time. I am willing to pay to hunt a good piece of dirt as long as it is affordable. I am also willing to respect the people that are offering to let me hunt their leases even if it does cost me a buck or 2.


----------



## 1222DANO (Feb 17, 2011)

I wasn't blasting you smoke stick just trying to educate. Hope it didn't come off wrong. I just joined my first hunting club this year and felt like an outsider because i was a coon hunter and i'll hunt anything i've got rams,fallow deer,turkey,coyotes not much i haven't shot but because i coonhunted. I had all these special rules that other hunters didn't have duck,coyote,squirrell,geese,bird hunters didn't have no special rules about not hunting during their season but i did cause i was a coonhunter it didn't make any sense so i'm moving on.. So i just want people to know the facts about coonhunting and their land so that they don't make the same mistake.  In reality you want to find a few coonhunters that are responsiable and are returning members just like the rest of your club members but they won't return if discriminated against.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 17, 2011)

yoteman said:


> neither one it's called respecting the land. i have 20,000 acres within a 30 minute ride of my house that i can either fish, hunt or trap on at any given time because for the last 16 years i've hunted alone unless i brought a cast out on a comp hunt. if i brought a cast or more than 1 truck on the property i always check to make sure it's ok with the land owner or plantation manager.



Are you the only one who respects the land? I respect the land (even though I pay to hunt), just like most of the people here, does that mean we should automatically get 20,000 acres to hunt. There is no logic to your post.


----------



## yoteman (Feb 18, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Are you the only one who respects the land? I respect the land (even though I pay to hunt), just like most of the people here, does that mean we should automatically get 20,000 acres to hunt. There is no logic to your post.



it's about that way around here, i hunt alone because if you take somone hunting with you they are likely going to try to sneak back and hunt when they know you are out of town or not hunting. i've been told it's like that all over but the logic is that i haven't and won't pay a penny to hunt or fish these properties. i guess some people just don't understand.


----------



## Murphy (Feb 18, 2011)

Can't say I'd pay to hunt coons for a few months 

He wants the coons gone

A trapper will charge him to remove them

Apparently he doesn't want to do this himself

Wants to charge a Coonhunter to come remove them

They are costing him money

They are costing him money

They are costing him money

Doesn't seem right does it 

Why not allow hunters to save him money for free whats it gonna cost him the hunter would be doing him a service.......

People down here beg you to come hunt after goat season to get rid of the coons that eat their corn


----------



## yoteman (Feb 18, 2011)

you just can't get some people to understand chris!


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 18, 2011)

yoteman said:


> you just can't get some people to understand chris!


Your right..You cant!


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 18, 2011)

we hunted the lease during turkey season when we were in the club. and they still killed turkeys. the only thing is they want you to be killing a bunch of coons and do kinda sour if you dont. there is alot of coons and the club members shoot them off the feeders. but ultimatly if your joining to have a place to work young dogs on heavy coon populations this will be it until they get mad for lack of coon killings.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 18, 2011)

thomas gose said:


> we hunted the lease during turkey season when we were in the club. and they still killed turkeys. the only thing is they want you to be killing a bunch of coons and do kinda sour if you dont. there is alot of coons and the club members shoot them off the feeders. but ultimatly if your joining to have a place to work young dogs on heavy coon populations this will be it until they get mad for lack of coon killings.


Why dont you join it and I'll come down there and turn my puppy loose  It really does not seem right for them to want you to pay..Then get mad if you dont kill every coon you tree..HEY SMOKE, Can I come bring my puppy down there for free and try it out next week?


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 18, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Why dont you join it and I'll come down there and turn my puppy loose  It really does not seem right for them to want you to pay..Then get mad if you dont kill every coon you tree..HEY SMOKE, Can I come bring my puppy down there for free and try it out next week?



all the folks in the club were very nice but they did get a little sore if we told them we treed several and only rolled out one or didnt kill any. they want all of them dead we finally gave in and just started doing just that.


----------



## Murphy (Feb 18, 2011)

They want you to kill em all but anybody that has a decent coondog won't shoot out every coon it trees So it gets hard to find a happy medium to make both sides happy


----------



## ejs1980 (Feb 18, 2011)

I understand you want the coons killed. Most of the people you would actually want out there don't care about killing a bunch of coons. You need them to be a paying member so they have a reason to follow the rules and have something to lose. They only have eight weeks to hunt. 

400 cash for the eight weeks of hunting.
10 dollar credit for each coon tail they turn in to you at the end of the season up to the 400 dollars. That way if someone can manage five coons a week on average it doesn't cost them a dime to hunt and you get 40 coons killed. If they only kill 10 you get 300 dollars to go toward the club.  If there are as many coons as you say there are they shouldn't have a problem killing that many but adjust the numbers as you see fit.


----------



## Murphy (Feb 18, 2011)

What coonhunter would want to kill forty coons in 8 weeks????


----------



## ejs1980 (Feb 18, 2011)

Murphy said:


> What coonhunter would want to kill forty coons in 8 weeks????



The only reason they are considering allowing coon hunting is to kill the coons.  If they have the problem he claims they are it won't hurt anything. One of the first post said they had hunted this place a couple years ago and killed over 50 in a few months. They still have a major problem so they didn't put a dent in it. So you don't want to kill 40, kill 20 and it cost you 200 dollars and you still have a place to train your pups during the summer. The numbers were just numbers and one could say any number. Most older experienced coonhunters don't care to kill but just a few a year. If he let one hunt it for free and he treed 50 coons and killed two he would be wasting his time by letting the guy out there to hunt. Getting money back per coon killed was an idea to make the coonhunter feel better about killing them. The numbers can be changed to whatever. We hunt 850 acres you can kill 20 coons off of every year and the population holds well. There's a guy that traps it too but I don't know how many he gets but it's not many. 
It was just an idea for the op to get help with his problem, and let the coonhunter provide that service to the club with the potiential of getting all their money back. If he lets someone hunt it for free and they only kill a couple coons their not doing a service because they aren't making a difference in the population. Then they are just a another liability to the club with no potiential benefit to the club. 
On our club we are responsible for maintaining the roads and fences. We are also responsible for timber damage as a result of young trees being run over or someone cutting down trees. Anyone on the property that isn't paying is costing me money.


----------



## Murphy (Feb 19, 2011)

Good Luck with That......


----------



## Shaun honea (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't have a problem with paying to hunt.I pay for a deer lease I don't even coon hunt on.If I could find something like what smoke is offering I'd jump allover it.


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 19, 2011)

ejs1980 said:


> The only reason they are considering allowing coon hunting is to kill the coons. If they have the problem he claims they are it won't hurt anything. One of the first post said they had hunted this place a couple years ago and killed over 50 in a few months. They still have a major problem so they didn't put a dent in it. So you don't want to kill 40, kill 20 and it cost you 200 dollars and you still have a place to train your pups during the summer. The numbers were just numbers and one could say any number. Most older experienced coonhunters don't care to kill but just a few a year. If he let one hunt it for free and he treed 50 coons and killed two he would be wasting his time by letting the guy out there to hunt. Getting money back per coon killed was an idea to make the coonhunter feel better about killing them. The numbers can be changed to whatever. We hunt 850 acres you can kill 20 coons off of every year and the population holds well. There's a guy that traps it too but I don't know how many he gets but it's not many.
> It was just an idea for the op to get help with his problem, and let the coonhunter provide that service to the club with the potiential of getting all their money back. If he lets someone hunt it for free and they only kill a couple coons their not doing a service because they aren't making a difference in the population. Then they are just a another liability to the club with no potiential benefit to the club.
> On our club we are responsible for maintaining the roads and fences. We are also responsible for timber damage as a result of young trees being run over or someone cutting down trees. Anyone on the property that isn't paying is costing me money.



We did kill that many and there are still plenty of coons to tree. we would tree 3 or 4 singles a night everytime we hunted and some 6 or 7 nights but keep in mind coons are smart and our tracks started puting us up next to hwy 96 a 4 lane and hwy 80 i believe it was, not to mention neighboring property. there are alot of pines on the property we rarely treed in but what was on the other side of them was the problem. there are several turn outs that would be great for someone close it was just to far for me to drive for what was left after the cutting. dont take my word for it go check it out for yourself. my dogs run big maybe yours are perfect for this land. they got the coons.


----------



## Dockdog (Feb 19, 2011)

It sound to me like you would be paying for only a couple of months of legal hunting. Half of jan, all of feb, then season ends. After turkey season that leaves you jun,july,august and a touch of sept. Then you are right back at dear season. I don't know about yall but I don't hunt mush at all in jun,july and august you can't kill after feb so what is the use. I can't afford to get locked up for hunting out of season. Maybe yall can.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 19, 2011)

Dockdog said:


> It sound to me like you would be paying for only a couple of months of legal hunting. Half of jan, all of feb, then season ends. After turkey season that leaves you jun,july,august and a touch of sept. Then you are right back at dear season. I don't know about yall but I don't hunt mush at all in jun,july and august you can't kill after feb so what is the use. I can't afford to get locked up for hunting out of season. Maybe yall can.


The use is..We love coon hunting..Some of us dont hardly ever kill a coon..Heck I could care less about shooting a coon..A 2 week coon season would be fine with me as long as the state land was open for training the same amount as it is now..What good does killing coon do anyhow??????


----------



## 1222DANO (Feb 20, 2011)

ga dawg said:


> the use is..we love coon hunting..some of us dont hardly ever kill a coon..heck i could care less about shooting a coon..a 2 week coon season would be fine with me as long as the state land was open for training the same amount as it is now..what good does killing coon do anyhow??????


 

alot when your training pups.


----------



## plottman25 (Feb 20, 2011)

1222DANO said:


> alot when your training pups.



x2 anyone that thinks that killing a coon does not do anygood has never trained a decent pup.  Its all fine and good if you have the money to shell out on one of these 1,000 dollar "world beaters" that can go without getting the meat at the tree.  I think of the coon as a reward for a young pup starting out.  If they strike and tree and do it good then they are going to get chew some fur.   It just goes to show the big difference in people that are into hunting for the Trophys the money and the dog boxes, and those that are into for the HUNTING part.


----------



## *Mudslinger* (Feb 24, 2011)

*lookng*

I would pay for a nice place to coon hunt that i could take cast to that  had coons and the land had good access roads close to wrens


----------

